

Attempts to stay anonymous on the web will only put the NSA on your trail - k-mcgrady
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/may/11/anonymous-web-nsa-trail-janet-vertesi

======
nzp
The story in the article has nothing concrete to do with NSA. Nothing actually
happened. OTOH, the mentioned "value" of pregnant women vs. non-pregnant
persons to marketers is interesting.

